# Pedal de guitarra electrica RAT



## alkon6 (Ene 14, 2010)

hola que tal, solicito de su ayuda por una duda que tengo con respecto a este proyecto de este pedal de distorcion, ( abajo dejo los detalles).
mi duda es con respecto a las resistencias, como ya habran visto en la imagen de abajo solo aparecen el valor en ohms (resistencias), pero no me da el valor en watt; osea lo que quiero es ¿ como saber de cuantos watt serian los adecuados para las resistencias ? por ejemplo: encuentro que en las tiendas de electronica hay de 1/4 watt, 1/2watt, 1watt, etc.

¿como puedo calcularlos los watt adecuados para no tener problemas?

nota: por que en las primeras 2 resistencias de la lista solo marca los valores y no aplica si son "K o M " por ejemplo: hay unas de 1K,1M, pero esas solo traen 47,560 como las marco como " K o M"
les agradecere y me puedan ayudar .....


----------



## arrivaellobo (Ene 14, 2010)

Hola alkon6. No te preocupes por la potencia de las resistencias, con que sean de 1/4 de W te vale, ya que al ser un circuito que maneja poca potencia, no es necesario poner resistencias muy grandes. De todas maneras para calcular la potencia disipada en cada resistencia tienes muchos tutoriales en este foro y en Internet. 
Por otro lado, las resistencias en las que no te diga la unidad, tienes que suponer que son Ohmios, es decir, 47 Ohm y 560 Ohm, eso por regla general en todos los circuitos que he visto.
Un saludo


----------



## alkon6 (Ene 15, 2010)

ok entonces por decir asi, no hay problema en que utilice algunas de una capacidad mas altas. o que podria pasar si coloco por ejemplo una de 1w o 1/2w.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 15, 2010)

alkon6 dijo:
			
		

> ok entonces por decir asi, no hay problema en que utilice algunas de una capacidad mas altas.


¿ Y apara lograr que cosa ?


> o que podria pasar si coloco por ejemplo una de 1w o 1/2w.


Que no te va a entrar en el lugar previsto del impreso.


----------



## electrodan (Ene 15, 2010)

1/4 de watt va bien para el circuito. Si utilizas de mas potencia te saldrán mas caras y puede que no te entren en el impreso, como dijo Fogonazo.


----------



## alkon6 (Ene 20, 2010)

otra pregunta alguien de ustedes sabe donde encontrar las dichosas cajas retex aca en mexico, para este tipo de pedal, ¿es necesario que la cajita para guardar la circuiteria sea metalica?, estuve buscando por la web y no encontre nada. venta solo en españa.¡pero! encontre algo parecido unas que son de plastico, y son distribuidas por steren, http://www.steren.com.mx/catalogo/interior2.asp?texto_busqueda=GAB/UNI ustedes que opinan; afecta afecta en algo al funcionamiento de este, o ¿si es necesario que la caja sea metalica?.. espero su opinion.. saludos

abajo dejo el esquema de ensamble del circuito.....


----------



## electrodan (Ene 21, 2010)

De todas formas si se mete mucho ruido siempre puedes  ponerle papel aluminio por dentro (y conectarlo a la masa de los jacks).


----------



## alkon6 (Ene 21, 2010)

ok. osea que la funcion practicamente del metal es meter menos ruido ala señal, o me equivoco;o solo la de unir las dos masas d elos jack´s. y si se conectan las dos masas de los jack´s. y la caja sea de plastico hay probabilidad de transferencia en la señal procesada. osea ruido...


----------



## arrivaellobo (Ene 21, 2010)

Vamos a ver alkon6. El ambiente está llenito de ondas (electromagnéticas, radiofrecuencia, etc) y la función del gabinete metálico en todos los aparatos destinados al audio es la de capturar esas señales "ambientales" y automáticamente mandarlas a masa, es decir, destruirlas. Sin un recubrimiento metálico, o en su defecto papel de aluminio, esas señales se filtrarían en tu circuíto y provocarían ruidos no deseados, zumbidos y otros artefactos. La idea de ese gabinete metalico o papel de aluminio conectarlo a la masa del jack, es para lo mismo, para que la masa que recubre el cable de entrada y salida y el gabinete sean la misma, y evitar que las señales que no se te meten por el gabinete se te metan por el cable. ¿Me he explicado bien?
Un saludo


----------



## kit (Jun 10, 2010)

primero que nada espero que este tema este en la seccion correcta, luego quiero saludar a todos los miembros de esta gran comunidad por ayudar a otros que tenemos dudas.
Ahora me gustaria que que ayudaran con un problema. quiero hacer el pedal de guitarra rat pero, me gustaria hacerlo sin el switch DPDT, principalmente por lo dificil que es conseguirlos, el problema es que en el diagrama que descargue no explican como haccer la conexion sin el DPDT, asi que si alguien me podria ayudar con la forma de conectarlo le estaria agradecido.
P.D "el diagrama de conexion lo descargue de tonepad".


----------



## arrivaellobo (Jun 11, 2010)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/dpdt-electronico-selector-canal-audio-12975/

Si no te gusta ese diseño busca más como "DPDT Electrónico"
Un saludo


----------



## Mauro Emmmanuel (Jun 21, 2010)

seria como una jaula de faradey eso que res decirle a alkon arrivaellobo che a,lkon yo quisiera saver si tenes el lado pistas es decir solo la plaqueta sin los componentes silo tenes los podes suvir al wor y dejarr el link aca digo por que megusto mucho el diceño y quiero armar uno ademas tengo todo los componentes jejej espero que lo tengas mos vemos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 3, 2010)

Donde dice:


			
				Mauro Emmmanuel dijo:
			
		

> seria como una jaula de faradey eso que res decirle a alkon arrivaellobo che a,lkon yo quisiera saver si tenes el lado pistas es decir solo la plaqueta sin los componentes silo tenes los podes suvir al wor y dejarr el link aca digo por que megusto mucho el diceño y quiero armar uno ademas tengo todo los componentes jejej espero que lo tengas mos vemos



Debería decir:


			
				Mauro Emmmanuel dijo:
			
		

> seria como una jaula de *Faraday*  eso *queres* decirle a *alkon6* arrivaellobo che a, *alkon6* yo quisiera sa*B*er si tenes el lado pistas es decir solo la plaqueta sin los componentes *si lo* tenes los podes su*B*ir al wor*D* y *dejar* el link aca digo por que *me gusto* mucho el di*S*eño y quiero armar uno ademas tengo todo los componentes jejej espero que lo tengas *nos* vemos



*Reglas generales de uso del foro *

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos.


----------



## amigo123 (Jul 28, 2010)

olle fogonazo tu me podrias pasar el diagrama esquematico


----------



## zks (Ago 30, 2010)

Estoy aqui de puro metio no mas pero estoy haciendo este proyecto y me gustaria saber si el transistor que aparece el 2N 5458 se podra reemplazar por un J201 ya que de esos tengo varios .. en todo caso lo probare haber que pasa


----------



## josej44 (Feb 22, 2011)

Al ver el circuito me surgio una inquietud, en la entrada se coloca un jack stereo,  y en la salida uno monofonico, por que? y... aca en Colombia donde se consiguen los suiches Bay pass de los efectos o se pueden reemplazar por otros comerciales.


----------



## Alex2040bR (Sep 25, 2012)

Hola a todos, acabo de hacerme una réplica de las distintas variantes del clásico ProCo™ Rat™
A continuación dejo material para que puedan ayudarme a resolver mi problema, funciona pero suena "muy" bajo, tan así que activando el drive del ampli y subiendo volumen se escucha pobre.



















En rojo detallo los componentes reemplazados, el transistor 2N7000 (cambio el orden de patas por 3; 1; 2 para que quede DSG, ya que las del 2N5458 son SGD), denme un empujoncito ustedes que saben más de pedales 
Desde ya gracias.


----------



## capitanp (Sep 25, 2012)

y si tomas la señal de salida de la compuerta del fet como sale?


----------



## Alex2040bR (Sep 28, 2012)

capitanp dijo:
			
		

> y si tomas la señal de salida de la compuerta del fet como sale?


No entiendo ¿a qué te refieres?
Quieres que evite el pote y el capacitor o cómo?


----------



## gerardo tovar (Sep 28, 2012)

pasate por aca.
creo que en uno de los diagramas que hay en la red, del proco hay un error.
pero checa esta bien explicado.
salu2

a y por cierto, donde conseguiste el diagrama y pcb?


----------



## Alex2040bR (Sep 28, 2012)

gerardo tovar dijo:
			
		

> pasate por aca.
> creo que en uno de los diagramas que hay en la red, del proco hay un error.
> pero checa esta bien explicado.
> salu2
> ...


Diagrama tengo varios y el PCB utilicé es el que adjunto,
lo modifiqué a mi gusto con Sprint engrosándole las pistas.
Está bien revisado de que no tiene errores de conexión, 
es tal cual el esquema y no creo que esté mal ya que es muy
similar a los otros que tengo.

PD: Por dónde quieres que pase, colocaste algún link y no se ve?


----------



## gerardo tovar (Sep 29, 2012)

perdon por lo del link
http://www.pisotones.com/RAT/mbello/ProCo_RAT.htm
http://www.pisotones.com/RAT/MBC/RAT.htm

a y gracias.

lo que te comento esta en el primer link y es este creo(adjunto) el que tiene error.



a por cierto, acabo de hacer el metal zone y no funcionaba por que le puse el 2n5458 y solo con el 2sk30a jalo, haber si te sirve con el 2sk30a. 
salu2.


----------



## Alex2040bR (Sep 30, 2012)

gerardo tovar dijo:
			
		

> perdon por lo del link
> http://www.pisotones.com/RAT/mbello/ProCo_RAT.htm
> http://www.pisotones.com/RAT/MBC/RAT.htm
> 
> ...


Sí, ya conocía esa página, tengo muchas webs leídas de punta a punta,
mi error fue ese transistor "2N7000" la persona que me lo recomendó
de seguro lo confundió con el que se utiliza en la parte de "clipping"
En fin solo debo sustituir el transistor por 2N5458, BF245 o K30A
tal como dices 
Gracias


----------



## gerardo tovar (Oct 1, 2012)

sale 
centas como te va co el pedal.
saludos.


----------



## Alex2040bR (Oct 1, 2012)

Sí, ya mandé a un conocido que me busque el transistor que va, porque yo no puedo viajar estoy muy ocupado con los estudios y el trabajo, apenas lo tenga pruebo y si anda posteo.
Saludos compadre 

PD: Hice un video con la info que fui recolectando sobre clipping y lo posteo para compartirlo, espero que les guste!


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 1, 2013)

Vuelvo a postear el video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bifKfe04TBc

Y paso a comentarles que después de muuucho esperar, una persona me consiguió los benditos transistores, 
tengo un "f245b" y la verdad que ahora es TODO al revés, tengo que poner el volumen del ampli al mínimo 
para que no me puteen los vecinos 
Tengo de repuesto otro "BF245C" que según creo por la letra soporta más corriente, 
ni idea si tiene una diferencia "audible" eso lo dejo para que contesten los expertos  
así aprendo un poco más 
Con el tema del estudio estuve apretado como para hacer una caja, apenas puedo voy a montarlo para que no se joda con el manoseo. En fin como verán muchos componentes pueden reemplazarse pero el transistor es algo así como el alma del pedal y no hay mucho para elegir.

Saludos gente y feliz año para todos


----------



## Nuyel (Ene 1, 2013)

Interesante, si hubiese visto este tema antes se soluciona rápido XD, ya se me hacia mal el 2N7000 por que tengo entendido de que es MOSFET N comparado con el JFET N del 2N5458, yo tengo de sus hermanitos 2N5457, en realidad el JFET en el circuito opera en modo seguidor, puede sustituirse básicamente con cualquiera, el problema es que un MOSFET y un JFET operan de forma diferente, por eso fue el error, el JFET N requiere de un voltaje negativo para reducir su conductancia y cuando el voltaje llega a 0V se conduce una corriente limitada segun el JFET (en la data sheet se ve), el problema es que el MOSFET requiere de un voltaje positivo para conducir y aquí le estas polarizando uno negativo, por eso no servia.


----------



## Alex2040bR (Ene 2, 2013)

Nuyel dijo:
			
		

> Interesante, si hubiese visto este tema antes se soluciona rápido XD, ya se me hacia mal el 2N7000 por que tengo entendido de que es MOSFET N comparado con el JFET N del 2N5458, yo tengo de sus hermanitos 2N5457, en realidad el JFET en el circuito opera en modo seguidor, puede sustituirse básicamente con cualquiera, el problema es que un MOSFET y un JFET operan de forma diferente, por eso fue el error, el JFET N requiere de un voltaje negativo para reducir su conductancia y cuando el voltaje llega a 0V se conduce una corriente limitada segun el JFET (en la data sheet se ve), el problema es que el MOSFET requiere de un voltaje positivo para conducir y aquí le estas polarizando uno negativo, por eso no servia.


Lo sé  ahora aprendí que no tengo que dejarme llevar por lo que lea, si no tenerlo como referencia y antes de hacer algo mirar los PDF de fabricantes, de esa forma me ahorro dolores de cabeza 

Saludos


----------

